# Morel Season 2013



## david - sw il

Headed out today for the first hunt of the season. Cool weather had me discouraged, but with the dandelions starting to show up, the henbit in full color, and the redbuds swelling, I had to get out. Looked high and low, long and hard...and finally found the first of the season in my early patch! Game on in SW IL(Jersey Co.)!


----------



## stizzle

David,
So glad to have found you. i hope i see more of our old friends too. metal, ipanic2mark, shroomit, ect ect.!....a lot of help from y'all in the past. good luck and happy hunting i am going to start looking inn Monroe county on monday!


----------



## phillipellison

[/url] 

Our first day out this season. Nice start.
I have a feeling this is gonna be a short, but abundant season.


----------



## phillipellison

I failed to mention this outing took place yesterday. Oops.


----------



## init1

How far south are you Phillip?? Round Springfield myself


----------



## phillipellison

We are near Carbondale. We will be hunting in your area a couple weeks from now while visiting family.


----------



## init1

Maybe ill see ya then Phillip. I drove two hours south today guess it wasn't far enough. Still a nice walk in the woods, getting the legs ready for when they pop. Good hunting to you sir!


----------



## got no morels

I'm out in Pingree grove il it's Kane county il I'm going crazy. I need help desperately to figure when is a good time and or where to go to better my chances I've been reading up but would appreciate if I can get some help from someone who might know the area? That can give me pointers. Please I beg of you pleeeeese ALSO other areas near me huntly morengo


----------



## metal

Great to hear David. It's chilly up here still. Nothing really greening up yet in the forest. Bud's just starting to form on tree's and shrub's. Lawns are just starting to get some good color. We got some good rain, now we need some warmth. It'll be a couple, three weeks till anything comes up. I'm figuring last week of April into first week of May. Ground temps 3'' down on my thermo were 48 degress a couple day's ago. I hope it isn't gonna be a short season? What a completely different setting from last year. Stizzle, good luck to you. Everyone, please remember not to litter.


----------



## phillipellison

Today we ventured into a new area and found mostly "toy" morels and a few blacks. We are supposed to get some good rain this week. The rain will set the season in to full steam ahead.  Happy hunting to all.


----------



## boom monster

Found one small black today and that is it! In 12 years if hunting I've never found a black lol. Carbondale area


----------



## shroomit

Sup y'all , man I liked the old format better minus trolls.

Was in Johnson Cty last weekend and saw loads of dandelions in yards, figured you'd start finding early shrooms by now.

Turkey opener in the morning, can't wait for shrooms :lol:


----------



## bud

Thanks, David. Wont be too much longer here in Macon County then. Good luck to you and all the old-schoolers from the old site!


----------



## phillipellison

[/url] 

My lady and I found these yummy yellows today. 48 in all. :-)


----------



## shroomit

What county please ?


----------



## phillipellison

jackson


----------



## shroomit

Nice , seems season might be just getting good in S IL

Scouted in Peoria today... found some may apples 6-7" tall


----------



## hudson27

Nice pics! I went out today in peoria but still nothing! Im sure with all the rain we got it wont be long...im thinking oll find something by this weekend!


----------



## hudson27

I just googles may apples...bc for some reason i wasnt exactly sure what they were...i see them every spring and saw soooo many today....didnt realize thats what they were called....now im wondering what do these mayapples mean for morels?


----------



## shroomit

Just a sign morels are around. May apples are all over , so I never look for them to be where I look. However they are typically in eyesight when I do find them


----------



## hudson27

Oh cool! I always think i see mushrooms out of my peripheral vision but its usually the mayapples....have you found any in the peoria area...im not sure if its still a bit too early...its been kinda cold but i keep checking anyway!!!
Its my first spring in this area so ive been antsy since im in unfamiliar woods....very exciting tho!


----------



## boom monster

Hudson I am from peoria. I have buddy who's land is always an early spot so I decide when to come up based on his finds. He has checked and is estimating atleast another week-week and a half before he finds anything. That is not to say they won't pop before then but that might give you an idea for when to really start looking in that area!!!


----------



## bud

The forecast temps look right for the end of the month here in Macon County. The undergrowth ought to be a b*tch by then. I need a sawed-off hockey stick. Heard them work real good.


----------



## phillipellison

[/url] 
Another fun day on the hunt. Found a good variety today, 57 in all. :wink:


----------



## debodaddy

Hi, new to here but been hunting for years. Found these today in Jersey County. My dad also found about this many. The receipt says 4/20/13, but it was the only thing I had in my car...lol These are from today around noon. All were found no more than 10 feet away from the base of healthy Ash trees.


----------



## phillipellison

great find!!!


----------



## stoffer

found 55 today in western Madison county......looked a lot like Matt's photo some fresh, a few old, this weather is really crazy...but it should be a good week ahead


----------



## shroomit

Nice finds y'all

I limped my fat azz to my early spot today and found none. It's definitely on the verge of season.

By this weekend guarantee its game on in P-town


----------



## got no morels

Can someone in Kane county please show me how to find these beautiful mushrooms I've never had one in my life and I'm addicted and I haven't even seen one.please


----------



## shroomit

I always tell folks who ask for help with shrooms to get us on private land and I'll teach ya LOL


----------



## init1

@shroomit. Where u at I have private land near Greenville....


----------



## the walker

Well its 4/21 and finally I hit my first patch of the season....Clinton county.....There was a few old and some real fresh....Once I get un lazy i will post some pics....27 In total


----------



## shroomit

Peoria


----------



## got no morels

Well how the hek do I do that ?ill go knock on door and ask


----------



## shroomit

Just like any of us do, find friends with land that don't shroom ; )


----------



## landolincoln

That is easier said than done. Ticks are horrible this year. I walked around Jubilee for 2 hours Saturday. The may apples are just now coming up for the most part. I stopped counting at 30 ticks on me and I sprayed myself down really good before I went out.


----------



## shroomit

Not hard at all really.

For ticks --&gt; Permanone


----------



## hudson27

I went to jubilee and had an unusuall amount of ticks on me...i was actually really surprised...most of the other places i havent had a problem. I havent been able to find the pond...most sub sections have been blocked off and not sure why. But i love the hiking out there!


----------



## landolincoln

They are blocked off because the creek ran over the bridge and they haven't had someone out there to certify it is usable again yet. I don't know what pond you are talking about. There are a few out there.


----------



## david - sw il

Hunted for a couple hours yesterday, and barely managed to find a handful of blacks and greys big enough to keep. Left quite a few 1" greys behind to grow. Another spot yielded 50 or so 1-2" greys, which were also left. They are very spotty so far, I think the lack of any sustained warmth has prevented a good flush. Maybe next week will bring good numbers and size...

[/url] 

[url=http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/IMG_0082_zpsac541db2.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## debodaddy

Nice find dude! This weekend is looking like another little warmup. I'm hoping its enough for another little batch. It would be nice if we could stop getting this near-freezing lows once or twice a week!


----------



## boom monster

so I cant figure out how to post pics to the new formant but I found about 90 booms today!!!!! some large greys and yellows. today was a good day. ALL VERY FRESH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hudson27

awesome! what county!


----------



## pearhead

Took a little drive to Madison Co. today. Found 99 in all. Mostly all greys a few nice blonde/whites and half dozen pecker-heads. Over the course of 5 hrs.


----------



## [email protected]_com

Hey Phillip
Nice white morels. I have only found black in Mi so far and only in southern 1/3 next week will be peak for the blacks up here Good luck schrooming Jim McK
www.morelbook.com


----------



## morelmoocher

David, beautiful pics, love the one where they are still in ground...that one black has such a huge stem. Thanks for the post


----------



## 9er4lyfe

I take dryer sheets and stuff them in the tops of my socks and a few in the waist of my pants. I have not came home w/ a tick on me in 2 years. The ticks do not like the chemical used in the sheets.


----------



## boom monster

Hudson, I found them in jackson county.


----------



## pearhead

[No message]


----------



## pearhead

Here's a pic from yesterday..if this works 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8680768141/" title="IMG_6634 by [email protected]@D, on Flickr">


----------



## hudson27

anyone ever found a morel near a honey locust? I found a small patch near one and thought it was bizarre...anyone else?


----------



## david - sw il

Hunted a new spot for a couple hours today and got into some nice greys and a few yellows, 36 in all. Found under mostly silver maple but also dead elm and cherry. Still think it's a somewhat spotty and lackluster season, but going to hold off judgement until next week when it warms up. Hoping for a late flush...

[/url] 

[url=http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/IMAG0206_zpsbe432e87.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## david - sw il

Went to another spot and hunted an hour or so. Found over 100, making a total of 2 pounds today. One thing is for sure, the silver maples are producing heavily this season around here. All of the ones I found in the second spot were under maples. 

These were found in Madison Co.


----------



## lilg740

Found about 40 in Madison Co. yesterday. pics are on the Mad Co. thread. Found a single gray today in a different spot closer to St. Clair Co.


----------



## bud

David, the two biggest flushes I've ever found were both under forked silver maples in 2008. Since then, one tree has been uprooted by a major flood and the other one has been discovered by a fellow mushroom hunter. There were sticks standing against the base of the trunk and I could see that someone had watered the tiny yellows that had just popped up. I might check that tree again this year just out of curiosity. My other hole with lots of ash was bulldozed for develpment. Hope your spots fare better than mine!


----------



## hildigard

//i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a575/Hildigard/image_zpsc6b729c7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## david - sw il

Me and my GF pulled 6 pounds on Wed and Thurs. I can say for sure that it is a spotty season, I don't know how many great looking ash, maple, and dead elm trees we looked under only to find either nothing, or 1 or 2. We finally hit a good spot on Thursday where just about every tree produced and we found about 4 pounds in a small patch. These were found in Jersey Co.

Hoping N IL has a better season than ours down here, it hasn't been terrible but it hasn't been great either.

[/url] 

[url=http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/IMG_0087_zpse3b0ef99.jpg][img][/url] 

[url=http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u106/BRTNWXMAN/IMG_0096_zpsae231c6b.jpg][img][/url]


----------

